# Hymer C512 CL CAMP 2007



## 117720 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello again!

My previous posts have concerned my Sprinter conversion but we have decided to go ahead on the purchase of an unmissable deal on a Hymer C512 CL CAMP on an 07 plate.(overcab)

I would be interested to know if there are other similar model owners who have, like me, puzzled over the strange but intriguing wardrobe and above cupboard space on the right as you enter the vehicle. Peering inside the box section at the top of the wardrobe, I espied a 12 volt supply outlet and a European 2 pin mains socket (the veh is LHD), presumably for a TV. On further inspection there were no holes in the structure to allow cables to come through to a supposed TV position on top of the wardrobe and `top box' structure. Even more intriguing was the fact that the wood trim which appears to be a magazine rack is too flimsy to attach a small flatscreen tv bracket to. Even the salesman confirmed they would not fit anything there, but it is an obvious position for the TV. 
.
Although not perfect to our requirements, my lovely wife has fallen in love with the kitchen, in fact she drooled over how much space is there, and I was sold on the Transit base, and both of us taken by the two tone colour scheme. Additionally, the fitted screen blinds on this model appear to be only for privacy, do we need to mess around with insulated screens again or do these fitted concertina blinds actually keep the van reasonably warm?
.
Any further tips on this particular model from current owners would be very welcome. **please note ** The photo is not our vehicle but found it on the internet purely to highlight the model we have as Hymer models cause confusion confusion, apparently!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Paul - I can't help with most of this post - but we used to have a Hymer Starline 640 and used ONLY the concertina blinds all the time. No need for any silver screens and a lot easier.

HTH

Carol


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Paul

I have a Hymer TV bracket which should fit the TV cupborad on your van. We had the same problem and eventually bought one from Hymer for our 2007 C 622 CL.

Send us a PM if you want more details.


Richard...


----------



## 117720 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Richard, I sent you a PM but got no answer. Have actually picked up the Hymer Camp, now, and the salesman found a second hand Pro2000 slideout TV bracket which he thought would fit, OK. It does, but lacks one of the locking knobs and does not sound as versatile as the Hymer one you have, as there is relatively little scope for lateral and vertical movement. Look forward to hearing from you soon, God Bless, 
Paul


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Paul

I did get your PM and sent you a reply.

I will re send the reply.


Richard...


----------



## 117720 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Richard, sorry, for some reason your PM's are not getting through to me, my inbox is showing no messages , perhaps use my external email, instead?
cheers, Paul


----------

